# New born foal handling??



## Amber (Nov 6, 2019)

Second thread, i appreciate any insite!! how much and what type of handling do you all do with your foals, mine is 2 days old, I'm a new first foal mom. My foal is very very sassy, doesn't like touch, bucks kicks pulls away just full of himself, do I let him come around or just keep calmly getting him used to people touch? 
Is imprinting constant like daily? For how long? View attachment 40642


----------

